

Entrepreneur's Creed: Running & Reading - fnazeeri
http://www.altgate.com/blog/2009/01/running-reading.html

======
jodrellblank
_I will work harder_ was the motto of the horse in Animal Farm. It didn't win.

~~~
fnazeeri
Um, that was fiction.

